# Anti ork tactics



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

Whats some good ideas to run agaisnt a huge amount of orks, and what to take, and really im running agaisnt a few battlewagons and truks, extreme use of transports and orks. 

For ex, how to deploy agaisnt an offensive truk army and should you make a gunline or try to deepstrike behind em, what works best?


----------



## fofomajor (Sep 7, 2009)

Deep Striking them cause then they need to take a leadership test


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

? no idea what fofo means there TBH.

With orcs in transports I would say that set up and target priority are the biggest aspects. I would set up your army as a gunline but a few DSers if always a good idea (though nothing important).
If the orcs set up first you set up in teh corner thats furthest away from his nastiest stuff (then really laugh if you seize the initiative), setting up first is harder- look at the terrain and try to choose a corner where the enemy will be going over/through little terrain as possible (hopefully still having to go through terrain way on his side of the board- immobalising vexs by them driving over terrain is a nice bonus). You set up in the corner because it decreases the size of your front (makes the orcs cluster) and stops them outflanking you.
- I would leave something in the centre/other corner with long range anti-tank weapons (something like a predator with TLLC), its barely worth the opponent going for and will split his forces but at the same time will have a nice clear LoS to the weak side armour of any battlewagons
Target priority is a nasty one: you want to blow up anything carrying Gaz or mega armoured Nobz as early as you can (they'll then be left behind by the rest of the orcs). Then you have to try to stagger the orcs assault- 1-2 small units getting into your lines at a time isnt actually that hard to resist... but 4-5 could well be game over). Try to immobalise or stunn (if they havent bought the upgrades that ignore them) or destroy the vehicles as far away as possible (its sometimes a better to leave the foremost orcy vehicle alone and let it reach you while you slow down the others). The one thing you MUST watch out for is a truck/battlewagon with flamers in, blow this one as far away as you can (once their transport is dead the unit is no longer THAT much of a problem).

When the orcs get closer and start to lose transports its time to start whittling them down- you want to be spreading fire as much as possible (orcs are the only enemy to do this against). You dont want or need to kill whole units when you play orcs: they may well break and run (normally being unable to rally again) or simply because they are only good in CC but have low I. This means to do much of anything they need to charge you, but your CSM will kill quite a few orks before they ever hit back.. without the weight of numbers to crush you in return the orcs will struggle to win the combat (and if they lose they're likely to break and run).

The really important thing for CSM players to understand is to take lots of defilers- they are supurb for killing orcs. The S8 battlecannon shell causes instant death to Nob Bikerz (so instead of having 3-4+cover 4+FNP and splitting wounds each of the wounds you inflict will only have to get through the 3-4+ cover save and will take 2W not just 1- stopping wound allocation completely), they'll also be good in combat. S8+ power weapon attacks are a nightmare for Nob bikerz, S10 power weapons are a nightmare for Warbosses (except for Gaz) and front armour 11+ on walkers means that only the Nob in most orc units can even begin to scratch you- you charge him and he'll only have 4A at S8, you'll probably tie up the unit for a few turns quite easily... and if they have been using transports it deosnt take much to drop them below 11models and break them.


- EDIT- 
An nice extra tactic for playing orcs is to hide behind 1 unit. Sting a cheap unit accross the front of your army, yes you'll give cover saves to the enemy when shooting through them (but not to vehicles, they'll be too large to get 50% cover). When the orcs inevitably charge they might have 4-5 squads able to charge... but they'll all only be able to choose 1 target (remember you pile in AFTER ALL enemy units have moved). They'll massively overkill your 1 unit but that will leave them out in the open with the whole of the rest of your army in rapid fire range, its not a happy place to be for an orc.
I do this with tyranids and use 24 spinegaunts as a bulwark, but MEQs would probably work better- a clever orc player could shoot a hole through my gaunts much more easily then through a line of MEQs.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> (remember you pile in AFTER ALL enemy units have moved)


Say what? Grrrr, that could have been useful in a few games lol, thats how we've played at the club because thats what the rule was thought to be. Will check out that though. Most times i take pile-in into account anyways, but there have been cases where it would have been useful.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Tim/Steve already answered many questions.  Oh, and don't forget, you can kill an orc battlewagon also very easily, since they are open topped. And yepp, pile in comes after the attacker has moved all his modells. :wink:


----------

